# Nuc Order From Honey Run Apiaries In Ohio



## JayC (Jan 23, 2009)

Shortly after posting this I called again and got right through. He's got our nuc, and says he called a few weeks ago and left a message for us. I am ever more suspicious of how reliable phones and voice mail are. Regardless, this just goes to reinforce my superstition about getting the outcome that I want shortly after complaining publicly about something. I'm going to go buy a lottery ticket and then complain on a forum about never winning now. All is well. Carry on.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

JayC
From the dealings I have had with Tim you can take his word to the bank thats my 2¢


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

another vote of confidence for Tim, I've only had good dealings with Honey Run and I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Honey Run Apiaries has never let me down. I order pretty much all of my queen rearing equipment from them. Two thumbs up for the in stock listings next to each product. I love knowing what I am ordering is available and ready to be shipped!


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I too, have had only good experiences with Tim. I have found him to be honest and reliable.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I e-mailed them twice 4 weeks agao and 6 weeks ago to get some queens off of them this summer. No response either time. I'm not going to beg to buy stuff from them, there are other queen producers in Ohio. Honey Run Apiaries, NO THANKS!


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

Tim is a really hard guy to get ahold of, but he's super nice, knowledgeable, and he's always responded to my inquiries within a couple days. I picked up my nuc last night, and it was definitely worth the wait! I got a medium super absolutely jam-packed full of bees; not the 5 frame nuc you get most places. Keep trying; the quality is worth it.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

I received three queens from him yesterday. I agree his communication could be better such as confirming your order. However I have to give him credit for shipping the queens before he even had his paypal money. Curious to see how well the queens perform.


----------

